# Top of the waiting list yet??



## idreamofbaby.s

Well, today is one year since I was put on the waiting list for IVF at GRI! How much longer should I expect to wait before I hear from them? It was a 12 month waiting list.

Thanks


----------



## Magicbaby

idreamofbaby's - you should make contact with the clinic to find out  
i hadnt heard within my year and had not got this site to guide me to tell me something was not rite and i was afriad to phone - when i did make contact the clinic had LOST ME so i was then put on the waitin list and told id have to wait another year i was fuming   so i got pen to paper a few times mite i add and i got my offer letter yesterday   my year was up in March 2012. I dont think i cud have waited to March next yr!!!!!  

my advise is to make contact to make sure they have not forgot about you in admin 
Hope you get the answer you want and goodluck with your tx when you do get started.

Magicbaby x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

Thank You Magicbaby  I will give them a call on Fri if not had anything in post - eeek.. scared to phone too x


----------



## Magicbaby

Let me know how you get on and i wish you luck  

Magicbaby x


----------



## Alex30

Hey I reached top of list feb and got my letter through in march. I also phoned them lol the do it at end of month. So you should have letter start of June. I have my first appt on sat x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

Thank  ladies.. I called this morning and yes she said they do the names at end of month so should hear start of June.

Good luck for Saturday Alex30 - squeee its all starting - I cant wait xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Thats great news - wishing you luck and success 

Magicbaby x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Alex30 said:


> Hey I reached top of list feb and got my letter through in march. I also phoned them lol the do it at end of month. So you should have letter start of June. I have my first appt on sat x


I was at GRI for my first appointment on Saturday too Alex 

Suzie x


----------



## Alex30

Hey mrsmcc7 we will both prob start treatment around the same time   my next appt is the 18 th June find out what protocol andgo through all the forms . Exciting stuff x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Alex30 said:


> Hey mrsmcc7 we will both prob start treatment around the same time  my next appt is the 18 th June find out what protocol andgo through all the forms . Exciting stuff x


Our next one is 25th June, so slightly after you.

Here's hoping we can be cycle buddies then 

Suzie x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

Hi Ladies,  

So is first appointment a couple of months after you get your letter in ? so if I get my letter this month my appt may not be until aug? 

x


----------



## Alex30

I got my letter in march and first appt was may. So it might be aug. x


----------



## Cece0207

Idreamofbabies, I too have reached the top of the list at the end of may. 

Hopefully we should hear soon...x


----------



## mrscxxx

Hi girls, I too have reached the top of the list and have my screening appointment in for july.. woopppee! Does anyone know how long after that i should start? We have had treatment private before so have had all our tests done, but still need to go through the motions at the royal. Desperate to get going ... x


----------



## mrsmcc7

mrscxxx said:


> Hi girls, I too have reached the top of the list and have my screening appointment in for july.. woopppee! Does anyone know how long after that i should start? We have had treatment private before so have had all our tests done, but still need to go through the motions at the royal. Desperate to get going ... x


Morning girls

MrsC - We had our first appointment on 26th May, and we go back on 25th June (two weeks on Monday - yeah!!!) to get the results, take back the consents and get a date for starting our first cycle. I asked the nurse when she thought it would be and that AF was due a week after that appointment, and she said that providing there was an appointment available we could start straight away when AF arrived!!!

hth

Suzie x


----------



## mrscxxx

Thanks mrsmcc, hopefully we will be cycling around the same time. Im hoping we get our start date at our next appointment, the waiting is a killer! GL with ur treatment. x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

Cece0207 said:


> Idreamofbabies, I too have reached the top of the list at the end of may.
> 
> Hopefully we should hear soon...x


Yeah - we could both be starting around same time  Im off work next two weeks so think im on postwatch waiting for that letter!!  x


----------



## Cece0207

IdreamOfbaby.s - I called the hospital and they said I sod have a pack sent out in the next two weeks. Di u know how soon after your first consent appointment you start treatment.

Starting to get a litte freaked out now. Not sure why as I have had 2years to getmy head round it..lol...x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Cece0207 said:


> IdreamOfbaby.s - I called the hospital and they said I sod have a pack sent out in the next two weeks. Di u know how soon after your first consent appointment you start treatment.
> 
> Starting to get a litte freaked out now. Not sure why as I have had 2years to getmy head round it..lol...x


Cece, we were a month between our first and second appointments. We go back two weeks tomorrow so I'll let you know then how long after we'll be starting. I can understand the freaking out too, I'm doing the same!! 

S x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

Cece0207 said:


> IdreamOfbaby.s - I called the hospital and they said I sod have a pack sent out in the next two weeks. Di u know how soon after your first consent appointment you start treatment.
> 
> Starting to get a litte freaked out now. Not sure why as I have had 2years to getmy head round it..lol...x


Hi Cece0207 - are you going to GRI too?? it is very scary  eeeek x


----------



## Cece0207

Yes, I'm at GRI too.

Think I am just starting to panic as it is totally unknown to me. I haven't had any treatment at all yet so total newbie. 

It helps to read others post for moral support. Do u live in Glasgow ?

MrsMcc7, thanks for your reply would be really good to find out how u get on. Good luck....x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Cece0207 said:


> Yes, I'm at GRI too.
> 
> Think I am just starting to panic as it is totally unknown to me. I haven't had any treatment at all yet so total newbie.
> 
> It helps to read others post for moral support. Do u live in Glasgow ?
> 
> MrsMcc7, thanks for your reply would be really good to find out how u get on. Good luck....x


No problem hun, I'll make sure and keep you updated. I've had IUI at MDGH, so I have an idea of what's ahead of us I guess but I'm still sh*tting myself about starting again.
If it's any help to you, I've been keeping a blog as I've been going through treatment (including pictures of my drug kit for IUI which is quite similar to the IVF ones) I don't blog every day, just when I've got something to say about things.

If any of you are in the Lanarkshire area there is a group that meets every month. I've been twice and it's fab and I look forward to going already because it's so nice to meet with people who know exaclty what you'er going through.

S x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

Cece0207 said:


> Yes, I'm at GRI too.
> 
> Think I am just starting to panic as it is totally unknown to me. I haven't had any treatment at all yet so total newbie.
> 
> It helps to read others post for moral support. Do u live in Glasgow ?
> 
> MrsMcc7, thanks for your reply would be really good to find out how u get on. Good luck....x


I have had IUI at Monklands but was stopped after 3 rounds as i have low amh, was then referred for ivf. I live in Lanarkshire. It does help to read stuff help to prepare you  xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

idreamofbaby.s said:


> Cece0207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm at GRI too.
> 
> Think I am just starting to panic as it is totally unknown to me. I haven't had any treatment at all yet so total newbie.
> 
> It helps to read others post for moral support. Do u live in Glasgow ?
> 
> MrsMcc7, thanks for your reply would be really good to find out how u get on. Good luck....x
> 
> 
> 
> I have had IUI at Monklands but was stopped after 3 rounds as i have low amh, was then referred for ivf. I live in Lanarkshire. It does help to read stuff help to prepare you  xx
Click to expand...

We had five attempts, but only one got to insemination because they kept getting the drugs wrong. Personally, I think IUI is a bit of a waste of time and money, most people I know who've had it have had nothing but abandonded cycle after abandonded cycle.

You should think about coming along to the group hun, they're all really nice and it's good being able to ask questions about it to someone who's been there and done it.

I'm just a bit ahead of you time wise so I'll be able to give you a heads up of how things happen with us in case it helps you.

S xx


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

mrsmcc7 said:


> idreamofbaby.s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cece0207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm at GRI too.
> 
> Think I am just starting to panic as it is totally unknown to me. I haven't had any treatment at all yet so total newbie.
> 
> It helps to read others post for moral support. Do u live in Glasgow ?
> 
> MrsMcc7, thanks for your reply would be really good to find out how u get on. Good luck....x
> 
> 
> 
> I have had IUI at Monklands but was stopped after 3 rounds as i have low amh, was then referred for ivf. I live in Lanarkshire. It does help to read stuff help to prepare you  xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had five attempts, but only one got to insemination because they kept getting the drugs wrong. Personally, I think IUI is a bit of a waste of time and money, most people I know who've had it have had nothing but abandonded cycle after abandonded cycle.
> 
> You should think about coming along to the group hun, they're all really nice and it's good being able to ask questions about it to someone who's been there and done it.
> 
> I'm just a bit ahead of you time wise so I'll be able to give you a heads up of how things happen with us in case it helps you.
> 
> S xx
Click to expand...

That would be great - would love to hear how you get on - when are you back again?

Im still waiting on postman coming with my letter lol x


----------



## mrsmcc7

[/quote]

That would be great - would love to hear how you get on - when are you back again?

Im still waiting on postman coming with my letter lol x
[/quote]

We go back on 25th June (two weeks yesterday)

Waiting is the worst part, if it helps I got my letter on the 19th of the month after we reached the top of the list.

hth

Suzie xx


----------



## Cece0207

Thank you both for all the information. I will just be glad when I know when my appointment is.

Mrsmcc7, how can I get access to your blog? Would be really interested to have a look.


----------



## mrsmcc7

Cece0207 said:


> Thank you both for all the information. I will just be glad when I know when my appointment is.
> 
> Mrsmcc7, how can I get access to your blog? Would be really interested to have a look.


My blog is http://alonguncertainroad.blogspot.com if you fancy a look.

Suzie x


----------



## Cece0207

Got my first appointment in today..30th June and I am away for the weekend   

Does anyone know if they are flexible to change? I can't get through.


----------



## Lightning

My blog is MrsM heehee, I will try to follow you on mine but Im rubbish with it lol

Sorry cece Im not sure sorry x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

Hi ladies, I got my letter in   

First appointment is not until July 21st though - seems ages away. Then back on August 30th for results etc. So it looks like Sept/Oct before treatment actally starts - squeeeeee scared now lol 

Also letter says NHS will pay for 2 cycles, is 2 the norm as I thought it was 3 ?


----------



## Alex30

That's good you got your letter and appts. I only get 2 as we are under Glasgow . Some other areas get 3. Depends where you stay . X


----------



## Cece0207

I managed to get my appointments changed. First one 28th July and second one 17th September.

I am only getting two cycles as well...x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Glad the letters are arriving girls - very exciting!!!

I think it's two goes in Glasgow and three in Lanarkshire (I'm Lanarkshire and my letter says three)  Seems really unfair to have a different amount of cycles for each area.

S x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

mrsmcc7 said:


> Glad the letters are arriving girls - very exciting!!!
> 
> I think it's two goes in Glasgow and three in Lanarkshire (I'm Lanarkshire and my letter says three) Seems really unfair to have a different amount of cycles for each area.
> 
> S x


Thanks I am Lanarkshire though thats why I thought it was 3 - maybe because I have low amh? when I go for first appt is there any point in asking as its just the nurse ?

x


----------



## mrsmcc7

idreamofbaby.s said:


> mrsmcc7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the letters are arriving girls - very exciting!!!
> 
> I think it's two goes in Glasgow and three in Lanarkshire (I'm Lanarkshire and my letter says three) Seems really unfair to have a different amount of cycles for each area.
> 
> S x
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I am Lanarkshire though thats why I thought it was 3 - maybe because I have low amh? when I go for first appt is there any point in asking as its just the nurse ?
> 
> x
Click to expand...

That's very strange, we were just talking about it at the support group at the beginning of the month and everyone had been told it was 3 goes in Lanarkshire. I'm back at the ACS unit on Monday next week if you want me to ask? I'd have thought it would have said three even with a low AMH until they see how you respond to treatment, as on my letter it said 3 goes but depending on response.

hth

Suzie x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

Thanks suzie, 

That would be great. Mine def says 2 im worried now what if i need the 3 for it to work arrrghhh xx


----------



## Lightning

2 for me in forth valley x


----------



## mrsmcc7

idreamofbaby.s said:


> Thanks suzie,
> 
> That would be great. Mine def says 2 im worried now what if i need the 3 for it to work arrrghhh xx


I'll add it to my list of questions hun so I remember to ask. Can't for the life of me think why they'd be different, especailly in the same area (still think it's unfair though (even although I benefit from it) that different areas mean different number of cycles)

x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Well ladies, you are doing better than me.  My letter doesn't state how many attempts we will get (Lanarkshire).  I have 2 letters from Feb and 2 different dates (june and July) for when we got to the top of the list.  Very confused and a tad annoyed.  There was a mix up and we had to submit extra samples etc which turned out not to be needed.    Even had a letter of apology, and that says that we will be treated 'in the summer'.  hmmmmmmmm


----------



## mrsmcc7

twolinesprettyplease said:


> Well ladies, you are doing better than me. My letter doesn't state how many attempts we will get (Lanarkshire). I have 2 letters from Feb and 2 different dates (june and July) for when we got to the top of the list. Very confused and a tad annoyed. There was a mix up and we had to submit extra samples etc which turned out not to be needed.  Even had a letter of apology, and that says that we will be treated 'in the summer'. hmmmmmmmm


I'd give them a phone asap hun and ask what's going on as you don't want to go with the wrong date and possibly miss your appointment.

Oh, and I asked at my last appointment about the number of cycles - if you were ref'd before 2007 you are given three cycles in Lanarkshire (maybe some other areas but not sure) Referals after 2007 are all 2 cycles are they're trying to standardise it across all areas.

hth

Suzie x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

I'd give them a phone asap hun and ask what's going on as you don't want to go with the wrong date and possibly miss your appointment.

Well as advised I called the GRI.  They could not have been nicer!  What a contrast from the last time I called.  We should be getting our pack out with all the stuff in it at the end of the month.  Much relief to hear that, let me tell you.
What is actually in this pack (just so I know what to expect!).  
Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

twolinesprettyplease said:


> I'd give them a phone asap hun and ask what's going on as you don't want to go with the wrong date and possibly miss your appointment.
> 
> Well as advised I called the GRI. They could not have been nicer! What a contrast from the last time I called. We should be getting our pack out with all the stuff in it at the end of the month. Much relief to hear that, let me tell you.
> What is actually in this pack (just so I know what to expect!).
> Thanks everyone xxx


Just your appointment letter and some information booklets/sheets. Basically telling you about the treatment you'll be having, the counselling service they have, the "one at a time policy" and some other general info. It's very exciting though when it drops through the door!! 

hth

Suzie x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

mrsmcc7 said:


> twolinesprettyplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd give them a phone asap hun and ask what's going on as you don't want to go with the wrong date and possibly miss your appointment.
> 
> Well as advised I called the GRI. They could not have been nicer! What a contrast from the last time I called. We should be getting our pack out with all the stuff in it at the end of the month. Much relief to hear that, let me tell you.
> What is actually in this pack (just so I know what to expect!).
> Thanks everyone xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Just your appointment letter and some information booklets/sheets. Basically telling you about the treatment you'll be having, the counselling service they have, the "one at a time policy" and some other general info. It's very exciting though when it drops through the door!!
> 
> hth
> 
> Suzie x
Click to expand...

Oh I think I got some of that stuff right at the very beginning. Do they force you to do the 'one at a time' thing? Health matters aside (coz I dont have a clue how my health/babies health would be if I were pregnant), it would not be a disaster for twins. It's certainly something to think about!


----------



## mrsmcc7

twolinesprettyplease said:


> mrsmcc7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twolinesprettyplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd give them a phone asap hun and ask what's going on as you don't want to go with the wrong date and possibly miss your appointment.
> 
> Well as advised I called the GRI. They could not have been nicer! What a contrast from the last time I called. We should be getting our pack out with all the stuff in it at the end of the month. Much relief to hear that, let me tell you.
> What is actually in this pack (just so I know what to expect!).
> Thanks everyone xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Just your appointment letter and some information booklets/sheets. Basically telling you about the treatment you'll be having, the counselling service they have, the "one at a time policy" and some other general info. It's very exciting though when it drops through the door!!
> 
> hth
> 
> Suzie x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I think I got some of that stuff right at the very beginning. Do they force you to do the 'one at a time' thing? Health matters aside (coz I dont have a clue how my health/babies health would be if I were pregnant), it would not be a disaster for twins. It's certainly something to think about!
Click to expand...

They talk you through it at your second appointment with the nurse (after you've had bloods done and you're back for results and to do consents) She just explains the policy and then it's basically your choice to have one or two put back. We talked about it with her, and what we've agreed to do it one the first time, then if that doesn't work we'll go for two if there are any snow babies or the next fresh cycle. Of course, that could all change when we get to ET as if there were only two good embryos I'd have both put back rather than one as it seems silly to freeze one.

The nurse was really good when we spoke to her, and didn't try to force you into anything, she gave us the facts and said it was up to us and we could change our minds at any point anyway.

xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

OOOh thats good because I am notorious for changing my mind!!  I think that DH and I would prob go for 2 , but again, that could change as we go throught the appointments etc!
xxx


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

twolinesprettyplease said:


> Well ladies, you are doing better than me. My letter doesn't state how many attempts we will get (Lanarkshire). I have 2 letters from Feb and 2 different dates (june and July) for when we got to the top of the list. Very confused and a tad annoyed. There was a mix up and we had to submit extra samples etc which turned out not to be needed.  Even had a letter of apology, and that says that we will be treated 'in the summer'. hmmmmmmmm


Thats terrible  Im Lanarkshire and my letter says 2 cycles. So do you not even know when you have to go for bloods etc or have you done that already? I am there Sat for bloods then back on 30/08 for results xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

idreamofbaby.s said:


> twolinesprettyplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ladies, you are doing better than me. My letter doesn't state how many attempts we will get (Lanarkshire). I have 2 letters from Feb and 2 different dates (june and July) for when we got to the top of the list. Very confused and a tad annoyed. There was a mix up and we had to submit extra samples etc which turned out not to be needed.  Even had a letter of apology, and that says that we will be treated 'in the summer'. hmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Thats terrible  Im Lanarkshire and my letter says 2 cycles. So do you not even know when you have to go for bloods etc or have you done that already? I am there Sat for bloods then back on 30/08 for results xx
Click to expand...

What time are you there on Saturday hun, I'm there on Saturday too for my pro-stap injection 

xx


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

mrsmcc7 said:


> idreamofbaby.s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twolinesprettyplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ladies, you are doing better than me. My letter doesn't state how many attempts we will get (Lanarkshire). I have 2 letters from Feb and 2 different dates (june and July) for when we got to the top of the list. Very confused and a tad annoyed. There was a mix up and we had to submit extra samples etc which turned out not to be needed.  Even had a letter of apology, and that says that we will be treated 'in the summer'. hmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Thats terrible  Im Lanarkshire and my letter says 2 cycles. So do you not even know when you have to go for bloods etc or have you done that already? I am there Sat for bloods then back on 30/08 for results xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What time are you there on Saturday hun, I'm there on Saturday too for my pro-stap injection
> 
> xx
Click to expand...

Hi mrsmcc7,

Sorry wasnt on here. My appt was at 9am! Saw nurse called Janice was really nice. Just need to wait 5 weeks to go back and get results and see when we can start. Is that the injection to stop everything? xx


----------



## Lightning

Oooh Mrsmc thats you started yay xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Lightning said:


> Oooh Mrsmc thats you started yay xx


I sure have hun, had my pro-stap yesterday and already started with the hot flushes!!  To be fair though I've been over heating a lot since we had IUI, even when we stopped the drugs I still over heated all the time.

How are you doing hun?

xx


----------



## Lightning

How exciting it will fly by now! 

I'm not too bad thanks just can't wait to get started again xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Well I have finally received my first two appointments       blooming delighted!!!  One is in Sept and the other is in Oct. YAAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## mrsmcc7

twolinesprettyplease said:


> Well I have finally received my first two appointments     blooming delighted!!! One is in Sept and the other is in Oct. YAAAAAAY!!!!


That's great news hun, very pleased for you!!! You'll be amazed how quickly it comes around now even although it seems like ages away.

xx


----------

